# Identify symph/composer at end of "Victor de Sabata-50th Anniversary edition (Teaser)



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Identify symph/composer at end of "Victor de Sabata-50th Anniversary edition (Teaser)*

What's the energetic piece/composer at the very end of this DG video advertisement:






From the Amzon.com sample of this box set, I'm going to guess:

Respighi: Roman Festivals, P. 157 - 4. La Befana

Thx!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't know the music, but I know de Sabata was an exciting conductor. He's best remembered for his definitive (a word we don't get to use often) _Tosca_ recording with Maria Callas. As great in the German repertoire as in the Italian, he was IMO at least the equal of Toscanini. It's too bad he didn't record more, especially opera.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

13hm13 said:


> What's the energetic piece/composer at the very end of this DG video advertisement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kodaly - Dances of Galanta


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Indeed, wot Becca correctly says!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Victor de Sabata conducting Debussy in a fine performance... marvelous control over the orchestra without strangling the players. Lots of colors and focus. Despite the tape hiss, most of the time he got far better recorded sound than that other well-known Italian conductor who couldn't seem to be bothered.


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

I watched/listened to the whole (15min) Kodaly - Dances of Galanta on YouTube. 
Not that impressed except that energetic ending. BTW ... a small homage to LvB (9th, opening bars of mvt. 2) at that tympani roll at very end?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Larkenfield said:


> Victor de Sabata conducting Debussy in a fine performance... marvelous control over the orchestra without strangling the players. Lots of colors and focus. Despite the tape hiss, most of the time he got far better recorded sound than that other well-known Italian conductor who couldn't seem to be bothered.


Just for the record, that other Italian conductor had no choice. By the time high fidelity recording was possible, he was at the mercy of RCA's David Sarnoff, who was under the misapprehension that by recording just the notes in a dry acoustic, all the "presence" would be added by those huge console-sized radios and phonographs he sold. I have no idea why his ears never told him otherwise.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

13hm13 said:


> I watched/listened to the whole (15min) Kodaly - Dances of Galanta on YouTube.
> Not that impressed except that energetic ending. BTW ... a small homage to LvB (9th, opening bars of mvt. 2) at that tympani roll at very end?


You might find the Dances of Marosszek more to your liking? Kodaly is a very fine composer, just at home being fun (these dance sets, Hary Janos) as serious (Psalmus hungaricus, Cello sonata etc etc)


----------

